# New England???



## beeboq (Jan 9, 2012)

Wondering if there is anything going on around New England?  Rhode Island here.  Looking to learn the art.


----------



## ecto1 (Jan 9, 2012)

Here is a link to the New England BBQ Society.  Looks like they are looking for judges that would be a great way yo learn the art.

http://www.nebs.org/


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 9, 2012)

Ecto beat me to it - you can also just Google to find events in whatever area you want


----------



## cliffcarter (Jan 14, 2012)

A team from Mass. won the Jack this year

http://www.jackdanielsbarbecuemedia.com/

There's BBQ happening all over New England, just go find it.


----------



## beeboq (Jan 15, 2012)

Any teams around RI or Mass looking for an extra hand?


----------

